# Prayers needed....



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have out of town guests staying with me, and when they came in the middle of the night, Bella was sleeping with me on the bed. She woke up and I heard her bark. Shortly after while I was still in bed, I hear a loud yelp. Startled I immediately asked what happened and apparently one of them had stepped on her. 

I just came back from the hospital and unfortunately Bella had to stay behind. She has a fracture on her back right leg. My heart is so broken right now.. She will need to undergo surgery once the surgeon comes in in the morning.

Please... please.. your prayers would be greatly appreciated. I can't stop tearing. I'm angry, sad, and completely heartbroken.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW !!!POOR BELLA . :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sweetheart, :grouphug: Your baby will be okay. I am so sorry this happened. You took care of it right away, and your sweet Bella, is getting everything she needs.

:grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I will keep you and Bella in my prayers and thoughts today. Poor baby....


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no! You are both in my prayers. Oh, you must be so worried and just heartsick. These little tiny babies are so fragile and things can happen so very fast. Please, update us as soon as you know anything. I'll be thinking of you and keeping you both in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

These things happen. I'm sure the vet will have her good as new in no time.
I'll keep her and you in my prayers.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I hope Bella's little leg heals quickly. Hugs to both of you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so sorry you both are going through this and that your heart is hurting. Love and healing prayers are being sent your way. Please keep us updated and your Baby is lucky you are her Mom and that you acted right away...You are a great Mom!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh no! Poor Bella! I hope her leg heals quickly and she's back 100% in no time :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am soooo sorry this happened to little Bella! Will be praying she heals quickly!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Poor Bella........Yes, I will pray for her!!!! Please keep up informed................


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh!! poor little Bella. You acted quickly, so I'm sure she will be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

so sorry to hear about your Bella... She is in my prayers.. and hope for a FAST recovery :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry!!!! I hope Bella's little leg heals quickly!!! rayer: :grouphug: 

Keep us updated, please!!!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind support. I spoke with the surgeon this morning, and we discussed two options:

1) Surgery - 95% success rate
2) Cast - 80% success rate

Obviously there are cost differences but I was conflicted with having the best for Bella. Because she is very small (about 4 pounds) I wanted to minimize having her go under anesthesia as much as possible. The cast would need to be changed every two weeks by the doctor and she may experience more discomfort during this time. However she is young (7 months) and not very active. 

I asked the doctor for his advice.. I asked him what he would do if Bella was his own dog. He said he would go with the cast option first and if all else fails surgery can always be performed (with less change of success) at a later point.

He will attempt to put her leg in a splint/cast today. He did inform me that when he does it, and he feels the leg would not be stable in the cast, he will need to perform surgery.  

I will keep you all updated. And I sincerely appreciate your continued thoughts and prayers...
I will also look to give her any type of supplements to help her healing process. If you have any suggestions I'd greatly appreciate them. I already give her yogurt and cottage cheese on a daily basis. Thank you..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of Bella's accident. I hope her leg heals with the cast and she will not need surgery.

Keep us posted, okay?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for Bella :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry this happened and I know how stressful this must be for you. I know how it hurts your heart when something is wrong with one of these babies. I hope Bella heals fast and is as good as new in no time. Keep us updated and I pray the cast works.
Hugs to you and Bella.
Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: So sorry to hear about little Bella.  
Hope her recovery is swift and pain free.
You both are in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hugs to poor little Bella - hope the cast works out for her.
Please remember it was an accident and no ones fault.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

awwww...im very sorry to hear about Bella's leg!! Poor baby......i am very sorry! I pray that she heals quickly w/ the cast!! ((hugs))


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Poor little Bella. We are so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Lots of prayers to you and your baby. rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor beautiful girl. You must be traumatized. Praying for a speedy recovery. Try not to beat yourself up, or, anyone else. Thank God you were there. Please take care. 

Did the Doctor give your little beauty a pink cast?
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 9 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702152


> Aww, poor beautiful girl. You must be traumatized. Praying for a speedy recovery. Try not to beat yourself up, or, anyone else. Thank God you were there. Please take care.
> 
> Did the Doctor give your little beauty a pink cast?
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


Yes, I agree, a pretty pink cast for this little beauty!!!! Bless your heart, I hope the cast goes well~~~please keep us informed


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Poor little Bella, I hope that her casting is successful and that she doesn't have to have surgery. You and Bella are in my thoughts, for a speedy and painless recovery.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, poor baby Bella. Hugs to her from Maggie Bella and me :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers. Bella is back home now but she is still in obvious pain. All she has been doing is sleeping. I don't even think she recognized me when I went to pick her up. She fell asleep in my arms within 5 seconds 

The next 7 to 10 days will be challenging and painful for her. I really hope and pray that she will make a full speedy recovery..


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

This is so horrible. I am so sorry to hear that this happened to your sweet Bella. I will keep her in my prayers for a speedy recovery and I hope that your house guests do the honorable thing and help with the vet costs. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Poor Bella and you as well. These things can happen especially with people who don't have small dogs. I also agree with Debbie that I think your guests should do the honorable thing and help out some if they can. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wishing Bella a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Poor baby! Don't blame yourself....accidents happen. :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Pool little baby. Poor little mommy. You guys should spend a lot of time resting together. It always makes them feel better to be with their mommy. Good luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

so happy to hear Bella is back! I know the next few days will be hard for her and yourself...please try to take it one day at a time!! dont blame yourself, accidents do happen. I know how worried you must feel...I am feeling it right now, w/ Mia. It is always so hard when we see our furbabies hurt or might be in pain. Does Bella have pain meds from her vet??

Please keep us posted! I am not as knowledgeable as other SM members are but I just want to let you know that I will say a prayer for you and Bella!!!

((HUGS))


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

These fluffs are fragile. I feel so bad for you and little Bella. I hope that she makes a 
full and speedy recovery!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I too hope she heals quickly and completely....hugs...


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm glad to hear she's home, but so sad to hear she's in so much pain. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. I'm praying for a speedy recovery for Bella and that she is able to heal with the cast and not need surgery.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor Bella.

Glad to hear she's home with you. I hope the cast works and she heals up in no time.

If the vet didn't give you any pain meds, I'd ask for some. Keep us posted! :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello and a big sincere thank you to all for your thoughts and prayers. The doctor gave me Tramadol in liquid form for her pain. Poor thing can't even stand without plopping down. Biggest challenge currently is to get her to drink or eat. No luck yet but I will keep trying. I also have tried to place her on her wee wee pad but she has no energy to stand for even 2 seconds :smcry: 

She usually sleeps in the bed with me tonight but I am going to sleep on the floor with her while she sleeps on her doggy bed. I placed her pads right next to her bed in case she needs to go. I can not and will not risk even accidentally touching her in the middle of the night on my bed.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear that! I will most certainly pray for Bella to have a quick recovery. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 9 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702080


> Thank you all for the kind support. I spoke with the surgeon this morning, and we discussed two options:
> 
> 1) Surgery - 95% success rate
> 2) Cast - 80% success rate
> ...


I just read your thread, so I am sorry for not being here sooner to offer my prayers and positive thoughts for you and Bella.

It sounds as though you have a doctor who is on top of things for you.

I will pray for a speedy recovery for your sweet Bella. 

You are a wonderful Mommy to Bella. You are there for her and doing all that you can possibly do.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 9 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702506


> Hello and a big sincere thank you to all for your thoughts and prayers. The doctor gave me Tramadol in liquid form for her pain. Poor thing can't even stand without plopping down. Biggest challenge currently is to get her to drink or eat. No luck yet but I will keep trying. I also have tried to place her on her wee wee pad but she has no energy to stand for even 2 seconds :smcry:
> 
> She usually sleeps in the bed with me tonight but I am going to sleep on the floor with her while she sleeps on her doggy bed. I placed her pads right next to her bed in case she needs to go. I can not and will not risk even accidentally touching her in the middle of the night on my bed.[/B]



I just read your update right after I posted. 

Bless your heart, and Bella's.

You are such a great Mommy. I'm sure with your tender loving care that this is helping Bella more than you realize.

I'm guessing that the medication might be making her feel weak? 

Please keep us updated as to what your doctor recommends in regard to Bella's progress. 

Continued prays for both you and Bella. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the leg will heal quickly. Did vet advise as to keeping her hydrated/ nutritionally supplemented in event she doesn't eat/drink?

As to her standing , especially for pottu.. maybe try a towel to form a 'body-sling" to help support her? I made one when my Missy had knee surgery and it helped a lot.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 10 2009, 04:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702658


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 9 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702506





> Hello and a big sincere thank you to all for your thoughts and prayers. The doctor gave me Tramadol in liquid form for her pain. Poor thing can't even stand without plopping down. Biggest challenge currently is to get her to drink or eat. No luck yet but I will keep trying. I also have tried to place her on her wee wee pad but she has no energy to stand for even 2 seconds :smcry:
> 
> She usually sleeps in the bed with me tonight but I am going to sleep on the floor with her while she sleeps on her doggy bed. I placed her pads right next to her bed in case she needs to go. I can not and will not risk even accidentally touching her in the middle of the night on my bed.[/B]



I just read your update right after I posted. 

Bless your heart, and Bella's.

You are such a great Mommy. I'm sure with your tender loving care that this is helping Bella more than you realize.

I'm guessing that the medication might be making her feel weak? 

Please keep us updated as to what your doctor recommends in regard to Bella's progress. 

Continued prays for both you and Bella. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for the kind words. Yes the medication makes her groggy which also suppresses her appetite  I have to find the right balance in pain management and weaning her off the pain meds as soon as possible.

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 10 2009, 07:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702684


> Praying the leg will heal quickly. Did vet advise as to keeping her hydrated/ nutritionally supplemented in event she doesn't eat/drink?
> 
> As to her standing , especially for pottu.. maybe try a towel to form a 'body-sling" to help support her? I made one when my Missy had knee surgery and it helped a lot.
> 
> Please keep us posted![/B]


Great idea on the body sling! Thank you and I will try it. 

So far no luck this morning in getting her to eat or drink except yogurt 
Spoke to the surgeon this morning and he advised that I not feed her any more medicine today because she needs to eat. If she doesn't eat today, I may have to take her back to the hospital. 

I would trade her pain/suffering with her any day. She just seems so weak, fragile, and depressed right now :smcry:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, poor Bella. :bysmilie: 

I hope she feels better soon and starts eating and drinking regularly, and I hope that leg heals real soon, too!! Poor baby. Are the pain meds working for her?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, poor Bella :wub: ! I'm just seeing this now. Unfortunately, these things can happen so easily! When Bonbon was about her age, she wriggled out of my arms and landed the wrong way on the carpeted floor. She broke three metacarpals in her left front paw. They were able to do a closed
reduction under anesthesia, and put a splint and bandage on her (pink, with a purple heart!). They recommended that I consult with an orthopedic
specialist to make sure that this was sufficient and she did not need surgery. I took her, with her x-rays, to an orthopedist at Animal Medical
Center, and he reviewed everything and determined that the bones had been set very well and should heal fine without additional surgery. She
was in the splint for about six weeks, then in the soft bandage for another four, but she was not in pain and the paw healed perfectly. It took a
long time, but turned out just fine. Was Bella seen by an orthopedist? It might be a good idea, just to make sure...

:grouphug: :grouphug: to you and Bella!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 10 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702821


> Aw, poor Bella. :bysmilie:
> 
> I hope she feels better soon and starts eating and drinking regularly, and I hope that leg heals real soon, too!! Poor baby. Are the pain meds working for her?[/B]


I think they are but she is really really depressed. And the doctor recommended not giving her any more meds until she starts to eat 

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 10 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702841


> Oh, poor Bella :wub: ! I'm just seeing this now. Unfortunately, these things can happen so easily! When Bonbon was about her age, she wriggled out of my arms and landed the wrong way on the carpeted floor. She broke three metacarpals in her left front paw. They were able to do a closed
> reduction under anesthesia, and put a splint and bandage on her (pink, with a purple heart!). They recommended that I consult with an orthopedic
> specialist to make sure that this was sufficient and she did not need surgery. I took her, with her x-rays, to an orthopedist at Animal Medical
> Center, and he reviewed everything and determined that the bones had been set very well and should heal fine without additional surgery. She
> ...


Thank you.. She was seen by the surgeon at NYC Veterinarian Specialist hospital who put her in the splint and will continue to see treat her. Do you think I should take her to a separate orthopedist?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm just now reading this and i'm so sorry that that has happened to Bella. I pray that she starts to eat and drink and has a speedy recovery. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 10 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702856


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 10 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702821





> Aw, poor Bella. :bysmilie:
> 
> I hope she feels better soon and starts eating and drinking regularly, and I hope that leg heals real soon, too!! Poor baby. Are the pain meds working for her?[/B]


I think they are but she is really really depressed. And the doctor recommended not giving her any more meds until she starts to eat 

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 10 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702841


> Oh, poor Bella :wub: ! I'm just seeing this now. Unfortunately, these things can happen so easily! When Bonbon was about her age, she wriggled out of my arms and landed the wrong way on the carpeted floor. She broke three metacarpals in her left front paw. They were able to do a closed
> reduction under anesthesia, and put a splint and bandage on her (pink, with a purple heart!). They recommended that I consult with an orthopedic
> specialist to make sure that this was sufficient and she did not need surgery. I took her, with her x-rays, to an orthopedist at Animal Medical
> Center, and he reviewed everything and determined that the bones had been set very well and should heal fine without additional surgery. She
> ...


Thank you.. She was seen by the surgeon at NYC Veterinarian Specialist hospital who put her in the splint and will continue to see treat her. Do you think I should take her to a separate orthopedist?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not necessary if he is an orthopedist as opposed to a general surgeon. I'm just wondering if he did a closed reduction
and checked that the bones were aligned as perfectly as possible, so that she will not have a limp. That's a good hospital,
as long as you get the right doctor.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jan 10 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702872


> I'm just now reading this and i'm so sorry that that has happened to Bella. I pray that she starts to eat and drink and has a speedy recovery. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much... She really needs the prayers as she is yet to eat or drink (only 5 sips of water the past two days) normally 
QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 10 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702875


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 10 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702856





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 10 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702821





> Aw, poor Bella. :bysmilie:
> 
> I hope she feels better soon and starts eating and drinking regularly, and I hope that leg heals real soon, too!! Poor baby. Are the pain meds working for her?[/B]


I think they are but she is really really depressed. And the doctor recommended not giving her any more meds until she starts to eat 

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 10 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702841


> Oh, poor Bella :wub: ! I'm just seeing this now. Unfortunately, these things can happen so easily! When Bonbon was about her age, she wriggled out of my arms and landed the wrong way on the carpeted floor. She broke three metacarpals in her left front paw. They were able to do a closed
> reduction under anesthesia, and put a splint and bandage on her (pink, with a purple heart!). They recommended that I consult with an orthopedic
> specialist to make sure that this was sufficient and she did not need surgery. I took her, with her x-rays, to an orthopedist at Animal Medical
> Center, and he reviewed everything and determined that the bones had been set very well and should heal fine without additional surgery. She
> ...


Thank you.. She was seen by the surgeon at NYC Veterinarian Specialist hospital who put her in the splint and will continue to see treat her. Do you think I should take her to a separate orthopedist?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not necessary if he is an orthopedist as opposed to a general surgeon. I'm just wondering if he did a closed reduction
and checked that the bones were aligned as perfectly as possible, so that she will not have a limp. That's a good hospital,
as long as you get the right doctor.
[/B][/QUOTE]

He did mention prior to putting on the splint that if after he is done and he feels the splint is not completely stable for her injury, that he would recommend surgery. However afterwards he said she should be fine. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh poor baby... I am hoping she heals very fast. My heart hurts for her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope she has improved with the eating and drinking.. don't want to add dehydration or low blood sugar into the mix. Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

Poor Bella and Mom! I hope she heals quickly and with the least amount of discomfort. I'm sorry you're both going through this.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

How's Bella feeling today? Has she begun to eat and drink a bit more? :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

How's Bella doing today?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for an update. I hope Bella's eating, drinking and feeling better today. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bella is still not eating. The only thing she is eating is yogurt and nutrical. Every time I touch her all I can feel is bones on her because she was already skinny to begin with..

She is still extremely depressed and doesn't want to have anything to do with me..

I am going to go out and buy some baby food. I am going to have to take her to the vet and try and have the doctor force feed her if this doesn't work 

Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers..


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, I just read everything  I feel so bad for you and Bella. it is so difficult to see them in pain  I hope she starts eating soon. baby food is good, I hope she likes that. I'm really sorry this accident happened :grouphug: I'm praying that she recovers real soon rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 11 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703543


> Bella is still not eating. The only thing she is eating is yogurt and nutrical. Every time I touch her all I can feel is bones on her because she was already skinny to begin with..
> 
> She is still extremely depressed and doesn't want to have anything to do with me..
> 
> ...


I think you should get her to your regular vet - not necessarily the surgeon - ASAP. I'm concerned that Bella is still not eating or drinking
after two days, and wondering if it's because she's still in pain. Not being a vet, but based on Bonbon's experience last year, it seems that if
the bone is properly set and securely stabilized, she shouldn't be in too much pain. Do you have pain meds? I think you need to be looking
for any other reasons for the lack of interest in food, especially since you say she is skinny to begin with. Did she have a clean bill of health
before this happened? Please keep us posted!! :grouphug:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh poor baby, I hate to hear that she is still not eating or drinking. I hope to hear she is doing better soon. It's so hard when they are in pain or don't feel good, you feel so helpless.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:bysmilie: We are all so concerned about her......I pray she is eating and drinking soon. Did u have to take her in to the vet to have her force fed? Are you sure there isn't something else going on that they missed? I am praying......keep us updated
Elizabeth


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bella. I hope she's eating now and that she feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you all again for the continued support, thoughts and prayers.

Vet advised that I try and force feed her baby food with the syringe which I did all day. If in the next couple of days she is still not willing to eat then I need to take her back for further tests.

I should also clarify that it turns out that she was not stepped on but rather sat on. Not sure which is worse but that better explains her right tibial fracture.

Throughout my life, I have lost a few immediate relatives (including a sister). The pain I felt then is comparable to how I feel now. Watching Bella suffer has brought me to tears non stop the past few days. In fact I am still crying as I write this. 

Because I need to go back to work tomorrow, my parents who are both retired picked her up just now to care for her during the week. They have a boy maltese at home and we are hoping that Bella will get stronger under their care during the week.

They can also take Bella to their vet if her condition does not improve. I really hope I did the right thing. But Bella tends to cry alot when I am not with her. However I felt that it would be better for her to be with people during the day rather than be alone while I went to work. 

This hurts so much


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I know how much it hurts, believe me, and I'm hoping Bella :wub: will do better with your parents - maybe having another fluff around will
inspire her to eat! :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so sorry. but she will get better soon, just think positive :grouphug: we'll keep praying. I think she will like to be with your parents maltese , she might forget about her pain rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: I know it hurts to see her hurting :grouphug: I hope she starts to feel better with your parents :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 11 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703865


> I know how much it hurts, believe me, and I'm hoping Bella :wub: will do better with your parents - maybe having another fluff around will
> inspire her to eat! :grouphug:[/B]


I truly hope so.. Thank you so much for your thoughts and support..
QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jan 11 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703868


> :smcry: I'm so sorry. but she will get better soon, just think positive :grouphug: we'll keep praying. I think she will like to be with your parents maltese , she might forget about her pain rayer:[/B]


Thank you.. I really appreciate the prayers..

I keep reliving the events of that night and I can't stop blaming myself for not stopping Bella from greeting my guests when they came


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Jan 11 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703870


> :grouphug: I know it hurts to see her hurting :grouphug: I hope she starts to feel better with your parents :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you Annie...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I sure hope she starts to improve. Don't be hard on yourself and second guess what you should have done. This was an accident and hindsight is always 20/20. Hang in there. You have a lot of support here on SM. :grouphug:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea to have her watched by your parents. I too agree that a friend for her might speed the little ones recovery. Please keep us updated on her progress. We are praying for you all!
Kristi


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry about Bella! I am just now seeing this, and I know you are heartbroken. I will have her (and you!) in my prayers.

Have you tried giving her some Nutrical? Most of our babies like it; just put a little on the end of your finger and if she doesn't lick it off, you can put it on the roof of her mouth and she will ingest it that way. What about boiled chicken and rice? I know you would be so happy to find something she would voluntarily eat, something you feel is very nourishing.

I feel it is good that your parents can care for her while you are at work. I know it will be hard to concentrate on anything but Bella right now, but try. You're a good mommy, and Bella knows you love her.

Please keep us posted! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am continuing to keep Bella in my prayers. I hope she'll be feeling much better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry I am just seeing this thread. Poor little Bella and poor Mommy. It sounds as if you are doing every thing you can to help your Bella. You couldn't leave her alone so I think you did the right thing sending her with your parents. That will be hardest on you. Don't blame yourself for this. Everything you have done has been done with love including the night she got hurt. I will pray little Bella starts to eat and feel better. I'll watch for an update. Bless you Mommy.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm just seeing this too and want to add my prayers and well wishes for Bella and Mommy too. Please continue to keep us updated.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello all and my sincere thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.

Bella has started to move around a little bit more, but unfortunately she has not made much progress with her appetite or her mood. She has started to eat some cheese, and ate 5 of my parent's maltese (Casper) kibbles yesterday. I guess that is still much better than when she was staying with me. 

However she is still extremely depressed and does not want to play. I'm wondering if this is normal. Will she continue to be this way for the coming weeks until her splint is removed? Since she is extremely depressed and not willing to move, I feel her appetite won't increase and we have to continue to force feed her. She is getting lots of nutrical to keep her blood sugar up. 

Unfortunately her mood is contagious and my parents are now extremely saddened to see her this way. Being only 7 months old these are the times when she needs to be playful and enjoy her youth. Unfortunately this accident has taken it right out of her.. 

She may still be in pain but we are not giving her any more medication because that will suppress her appetite even more. I hate to see her suffer so much physically and emotionally. Please continue to keep us in your thoughts.. Thank you..


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad to see your update on Bella but I wish it was better. I'm sure she'll start getting more back to her old self soon. Its so hard to watch them in pain and sad. I'll keep sending good thoughts and prayers for you both.
Hugs to that baby.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

prayers and hugs for you... :grouphug: jo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh sweetheart, you and Bella are most definitely in my thoughts & prayers. It sounds like she is doing a bit better eating. This is so hard on you to see her this way. I know how it hurts to see our little loves in pain and not themselves. I hope each day shows and improvement. As she feels better I'm sure her spirits will lift. God bless this little baby and help her mend.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry her recovery is so slow, but she will get better, we just keep praying real hard rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:shocked: Poor little girl. Thinking of you right now. I pray she will be okay.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 11 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703858


> Thank you all again for the continued support, thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Vet advised that I try and force feed her baby food with the syringe which I did all day. If in the next couple of days she is still not willing to eat then I need to take her back for further tests.
> 
> ...


I feel so bad for you. It hurts to see our little ones hurt. It can make us feel so helpless.

I am glad though that your parents can watch Bella while you work.

I wonder if your vet might recommend giving Bella something a little different to eat ... like maybe a tiny bit of plain scrambled egg? Or, a tiny bit of boiled chicken breast with some plain rice? I don't know what her regular diet consists of ... but, if she hasn't eaten any of these, they are usually considered bland foods. But, of course, your vet knows best.

I will continue saying prayers for Bella ... that she will be feeling better real soon. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Just checking to see how Bella is doing.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry this has happened ... I am just now seeing this post. Big hugs to you. I have bad dreams about this very thing happening to one of mine. I will be praying for your little Bella, for a very quick and complete recovery. 
When Tchelsi was just a puppy, a neighbor came over to say hello to her, and she stepped on Tchelsi ... but she didn't realize - even as Tchelsi was yelping LOUDLY - that she was on her. I had to physically PUSH this woman off of my baby girl's foot! She never came over again, thank goodness. We were *extremely* lucky, in that there were no serious injuries.
Will be thinking about Bella. Please keep us updated as you are able. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello,

I apologize for not providing an update to those who have been so kind with your thoughts and prayers.

As Bella has been staying with my parents I wanted to see for myself how she is doing.

She has definitely come a long way and is making progress. Can't say at this point that it's really great progress as she still lacks appetite. However she is definitely moving around a lot more and has some of her spunk back. My parents and I have continued to force feed her through a syringe. 

Next week she is going back to the hospital and will get her leg resplinted. Hopefully the doctor will be able to provide better feedback on what is going on with her appetite. 

Good thing is though that once in a while she will eat some of her treats on her own. When it comes to meal time though she tends to hobble away 

So what has she been eating? Anything soft that can be fed down her throat through a syringe (mostly human baby food) She still eats yogurt on her own which is a relief since she needs all the calcium she can get. This morning I grinded her food natural balace duck and potato to a powder, mixed it with chicken baby food and spooned it in her mouth. She had about 3 teaspoons of it for breakfast. I hope she will continue to make progress. 

Bella will stay with my parents until next week at which point I will reassess her situation when she comes back from the hospital.

I can't thank you all enough for your continued thoughts and prayers. You all definitely have helped Bella make the progress she has. I am including a picture of her taken this morning. Please continue to pray for her that she will eventually be able to eat on her own and that her leg will make a full recovery. I am a bit worried though because her splint seems to have shifted a bit. I will let you all know what the doctor says next week..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww sweet Bella. Still praying for the little one. rayer: rayer: 

Thank you so much for the update.


QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 19 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709499


> Hello,
> 
> I apologize for not providing an update to those who have been so kind with your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww that little face is so sweet. :wub: 

Were still sending lots of prayers that your baby is okay. Please update us when you can.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww poor Bella and her booboo - she looks ok - you can tell from their eyes if they are not happy ... I hope she continues to eat and her leg sets fine.

Don't even talk to me about shifted splints or casts (re: Oliver) :smheat: 

I am still in shock over it ..

Hugs from my Bella to your Bella


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww Bella and her cast. My heart just goes out to all of right now. Please continue to stay strong and positive for your darling girl....she looks beautiful in that picture. Just melts my heart to look at her precious face! Continued prayers that sweet Bella girl will make a full recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, Bella is so precious. :wub: She is certainly still in my prayers. I pray her appetite improves and her leg heals quickly. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am just seeing this post now and while I am not very up and up on medical things I wanted to lend my support and prayers for you and Bella. I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: Finally a positive report on Bella. Hurray! You must be just exhausted, Christian. She looks so sweet in the picture. Thanks for posting that sweet face. I will keep my daily prayers going for Bella and for you. God bless your parents too. They must be taking super care of her. I wish the date at the vet was closer as I know you do. Hang in there and don't forget we are praying for your girl.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am just now seeing this...I am so sorry Bella had to go through this! Poor thing! she looks happy even though she has a boo-boo...


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello everyone,

As mentioned in my last post, I took Bella to the hospital for a splint change and examination of her leg. 

The good news is that the doctor said she is making about the right amount of progress. He actually didn't even need to sedate her in changing her splint. He wants to see her again in 2-3 weeks for another examination and possible splint change. The doctor did mention though that with each splint change, it will never be placed back on the same exact spot and it may cause Bella some discomfort.

I really thought we were in the clear as Bella seemed to be progressing fairly well with the exception of her lack of appetite. 

She seemed to be in good spirits when we came out of the hospital. However, her condition quickly deteriorated when we got home. She was in obvious pain as she did not want to move. Did not want to have anything to do with food. Even when we tried to force feed her, she started shaking uncontrollably. When we stopped her shaking calmed down. I could tell based on her demeanor that she was in a lot of pain again based on how she was the first time she came out of the hospital. 

This really really really sucks. I have no idea how much more of this I can take. Seeing Bella in pain is killing me inside. I guess her being in pain makes sense considering the bone is healing and the doctor had to resplint the leg causing tenderness. But it absolutely tears me up inside having to see her go through this. To make matters worse Bella looked so sad when I had to leave her at my parent's today. 

I'm sorry for sounding so negative. I know that without all of the support and prayers from you, Bella would not have made the progress she did. I'm just trying to be strong to have to endure this for another few weeks. I pray that the next time I take her to the vet, she will not require another splint change. I am starting to regret not taking the surgery route


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, bless your sweet heart! I know it is breaking your heart to see your baby in pain. It's such a helpless feeling, to want to do so much, and there's nothing you can do. Try to stay positive, and try to look forward to that day when she will once again be bouncing all over the place. This is only a temporary thing, although it may not seem like it right now. I guess I'm trying to convince you, when I know good and well that if I were in your shoes, I'd be brokenhearted, too. God made these precious little ones, and He is going to take care of Bella, and of you. Try to be strong. We are all praying for you and Bella to make it through this with no setbacks. Please give little Bella a gentle hug for me and a kissy-kiss on her little nose. Many hugs coming your way ... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Jan 25 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713304


> Oh, bless your sweet heart!  I know it is breaking your heart to see your baby in pain. It's such a helpless feeling, to want to do so much, and there's nothing you can do. Try to stay positive, and try to look forward to that day when she will once again be bouncing all over the place. This is only a temporary thing, although it may not seem like it right now. I guess I'm trying to convince you, when I know good and well that if I were in your shoes, I'd be brokenhearted, too. God made these precious little ones, and He is going to take care of Bella, and of you. Try to be strong. We are all praying for you and Bella to make it through this with no setbacks. Please give little Bella a gentle hug for me and a kissy-kiss on her little nose. Many hugs coming your way ... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much for the encouragement. I spoke to the doctor this morning, and depending on how she does in the next 2 days she may need to go back to the hospital. He did say again though that she needs to get adjusted to the new splint so hopefully she will come around soon.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I feel so bad that you and Bella have to go through this. I will pray that she heals quickly and
that she's not in pain anymore. Hang in there!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I feel so terrible for you and Bella. Is there a reason the vet won't give her pain killers? I would think that would help get her appetite back. You're both in my thoughts and prayers..... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: She is a real cutie! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bella is not well

Bella's condition has turned for the worst. She refuses to move around, shows no emotion except for sadness, and will not eat or drink. The surgeon would like to see her tomorrow morning and so I will have to take her in. I do have pain meds that I can give her but that would suppress her appetite even more so the doctor advised against giving her the meds.

So here we go again... another trip to the hospital for Bella. I really hope the doctor can make her feel better soon. I haven't been able to sleep more than 4 hours per night for the past two weeks. Really wish I could do something to take her pain away


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, poor Bella! Can you take her in today? Can you give her boiled chicken and rice? She has to eat and drink or she will get much more sick. The Vet can give her fluids under her skin to help her not get dehydrated and probably a shot for the pain? I just couldn't wait another day.
Robin


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jan 27 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714134


> Oh my gosh, poor Bella! Can you take her in today? Can you give her boiled chicken and rice? She has to eat and drink or she will get much more sick. The Vet can give her fluids under her skin to help her not get dehydrated and probably a shot for the pain? I just couldn't wait another day.
> Robin[/B]


I agree. If it were me I'd be giving the pain meds..... Poor baby Bella, it just breaks my heart that she's in so much pain. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jan 27 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714134


> Oh my gosh, poor Bella! Can you take her in today? Can you give her boiled chicken and rice? She has to eat and drink or she will get much more sick. The Vet can give her fluids under her skin to help her not get dehydrated and probably a shot for the pain? I just couldn't wait another day.
> Robin[/B]


I agree........will they allow you to take her in today? Poor baby Bella, it just breaks my heart to hear of a little fluff is such a condition. I wonder if she is depressed from the situation? Please keep us posted. Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this post... poor baby. I hope and prayer that she will be feeling better soon.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Poor Bella. I feel terrible she is struggling so much. I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you. As the others suggested....try some boiled chicken w/chicken broth to try and stir her appetite and maybe call your vet for a faster appointment. Sending Bella lots of love and get well wishes. :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. The reason why she can't be seen today is the surgeon is in surgery all day. I asked him if another doctor could see her but he said that he would prefer to continue to work on her since he originally placed the splint on her. I'm not sure why he refuses to let her be seen by another doctor. Right now we are making sure Bella is staying hydrated by force feeding her liquids through a syringe. He is going to see Bella first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes..


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 27 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714145


> Poor Bella. I feel terrible she is struggling so much. I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you. As the others suggested....try some boiled chicken w/chicken broth to try and stir her appetite and maybe call your vet for a faster appointment. Sending Bella lots of love and get well wishes. :grouphug:[/B]


Already tried boiled chicken, rice, sweet potato, boiled steak, fish, etc. Just about every possible food. Only thing she is taking in is yogurt and nutrical


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714147


> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. The reason why she can't be seen today is the surgeon is in surgery all day. I asked him if another doctor could see her but he said that he would prefer to continue to work on her since he originally placed the splint on her. I'm not sure why he refuses to let her be seen by another doctor. Right now we are making sure Bella is staying hydrated by force feeding her liquids through a syringe. He is going to see Bella first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes..[/B]


I'm so sorry to read about Bella having problems. I hope she feels better soon. As far as seeing another vet, how is that the vets decision? You are her caregiver and its up to YOU to do what you think is best for her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714147


> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. The reason why she can't be seen today is the surgeon is in surgery all day. I asked him if another doctor could see her but he said that he would prefer to continue to work on her since he originally placed the splint on her. I'm not sure why he refuses to let her be seen by another doctor. Right now we are making sure Bella is staying hydrated by force feeding her liquids through a syringe. He is going to see Bella first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes..[/B]



Hi, I am so sorry about your baby Bella. Let me ask you something, did you say someone sat on her?? Maybe she is having internal problems that you don't know about........Ask the doctor about this?? She should be eating on her own by now. Please keep us informed and I wll say a prayer for her!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jan 27 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714154


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714147





> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. The reason why she can't be seen today is the surgeon is in surgery all day. I asked him if another doctor could see her but he said that he would prefer to continue to work on her since he originally placed the splint on her. I'm not sure why he refuses to let her be seen by another doctor. Right now we are making sure Bella is staying hydrated by force feeding her liquids through a syringe. He is going to see Bella first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes..[/B]


I'm so sorry to read about Bella having problems. I hope she feels better soon. As far as seeing another vet, how is that the vets decision? You are her caregiver and its up to YOU to do what you think is best for her.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I completely agree with you. But seeing how her leg was healing fine, I am nervous to have another vet resplint her leg. I am pretty confident that he did a great job the first time. 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 27 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714155


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714147





> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. The reason why she can't be seen today is the surgeon is in surgery all day. I asked him if another doctor could see her but he said that he would prefer to continue to work on her since he originally placed the splint on her. I'm not sure why he refuses to let her be seen by another doctor. Right now we are making sure Bella is staying hydrated by force feeding her liquids through a syringe. He is going to see Bella first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes..[/B]



Hi, I am so sorry about your baby Bella. Let me ask you something, did you say someone sat on her?? Maybe she is having internal problems that you don't know about........Ask the doctor about this?? She should be eating on her own by now. Please keep us informed and I wll say a prayer for her!!! Good luck!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes someone sat on her.. But her appetite was finally coming around until her resplint this past weekend. This leads me to believe that she is refusing to eat due to the discomfort and pain on her leg. I would think that if she had internal problems she would continue to refuse to eat anything?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714186


> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jan 27 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714154





> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714147





> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. The reason why she can't be seen today is the surgeon is in surgery all day. I asked him if another doctor could see her but he said that he would prefer to continue to work on her since he originally placed the splint on her. I'm not sure why he refuses to let her be seen by another doctor. Right now we are making sure Bella is staying hydrated by force feeding her liquids through a syringe. He is going to see Bella first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes..[/B]


I'm so sorry to read about Bella having problems. I hope she feels better soon. As far as seeing another vet, how is that the vets decision? You are her caregiver and its up to YOU to do what you think is best for her.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I completely agree with you. But seeing how her leg was healing fine, I am nervous to have another vet resplint her leg. I am pretty confident that he did a great job the first time. 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 27 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714155


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714147





> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. The reason why she can't be seen today is the surgeon is in surgery all day. I asked him if another doctor could see her but he said that he would prefer to continue to work on her since he originally placed the splint on her. I'm not sure why he refuses to let her be seen by another doctor. Right now we are making sure Bella is staying hydrated by force feeding her liquids through a syringe. He is going to see Bella first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes..[/B]



Hi, I am so sorry about your baby Bella. Let me ask you something, did you say someone sat on her?? Maybe she is having internal problems that you don't know about........Ask the doctor about this?? She should be eating on her own by now. Please keep us informed and I wll say a prayer for her!!! Good luck!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes someone sat on her.. But her appetite was finally coming around until her resplint this past weekend. This leads me to believe that she is refusing to eat due to the discomfort and pain on her leg. I would think that if she had internal problems she would continue to refuse to eat anything?
[/B][/QUOTE]


That answers the question, she's not eating because she's in pain. I would really think about giving her a pain killer.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 27 2009, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714188


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714186





> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jan 27 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714154





> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714147





> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. The reason why she can't be seen today is the surgeon is in surgery all day. I asked him if another doctor could see her but he said that he would prefer to continue to work on her since he originally placed the splint on her. I'm not sure why he refuses to let her be seen by another doctor. Right now we are making sure Bella is staying hydrated by force feeding her liquids through a syringe. He is going to see Bella first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes..[/B]


I'm so sorry to read about Bella having problems. I hope she feels better soon. As far as seeing another vet, how is that the vets decision? You are her caregiver and its up to YOU to do what you think is best for her.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I completely agree with you. But seeing how her leg was healing fine, I am nervous to have another vet resplint her leg. I am pretty confident that he did a great job the first time. 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 27 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714155


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714147





> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. The reason why she can't be seen today is the surgeon is in surgery all day. I asked him if another doctor could see her but he said that he would prefer to continue to work on her since he originally placed the splint on her. I'm not sure why he refuses to let her be seen by another doctor. Right now we are making sure Bella is staying hydrated by force feeding her liquids through a syringe. He is going to see Bella first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes..[/B]



Hi, I am so sorry about your baby Bella. Let me ask you something, did you say someone sat on her?? Maybe she is having internal problems that you don't know about........Ask the doctor about this?? She should be eating on her own by now. Please keep us informed and I wll say a prayer for her!!! Good luck!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes someone sat on her.. But her appetite was finally coming around until her resplint this past weekend. This leads me to believe that she is refusing to eat due to the discomfort and pain on her leg. I would think that if she had internal problems she would continue to refuse to eat anything?
[/B][/QUOTE]


That answers the question, she's not eating because she's in pain. I would really think about giving her a pain killer.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are right. At this point she is not eating anyways so we should give her the pain meds. I put it off with hopes that her appetite would come back but it doesn't look like it's happening


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my god. I just now saw this threat. Poor baby Bella and her mommy.  I'm so sorry this has happened to you 2. The worst feeling is that you know your baby is in pain but she can't tell you what's wrong.  Hope Bella gets her appetite back. Take care.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Were you able to give her a painkiller yet? Update us when you can.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry that Bella isn't doing better. I wish I had some great answers to help you, but I will certainly pray that Bella gets better quckly.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bella was given painkillers and she is now sleeping. As for the appetite she ate about 3 teaspoons of baby food. A little bit of progress. But the painkillers are making her drowsy and suppressing her appetite. I will let you know what the doctor says tomorrow. Thank you all again from the bottom of my heart for your continued thoughts and prayers... I truly love Bella like a person.. and only if I could take away her pains or even take her place. Sigh


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers being sent to sweet Bella :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 27 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714345


> Bella was given painkillers and she is now sleeping. As for the appetite she ate about 3 teaspoons of baby food. A little bit of progress. But the painkillers are making her drowsy and suppressing her appetite. I will let you know what the doctor says tomorrow. Thank you all again from the bottom of my heart for your continued thoughts and prayers... I truly love Bella like a person.. and only if I could take away her pains or even take her place. Sigh[/B]


That's better than nothing! Try and feed her again when she wakes up. I'd try to keep her as quiet as possible. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 's to you and Bella!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just checking in on you and sweet Bella this evening. I am glad she has eaten a little baby food. Maybe she will eat some more before the evening is over. I surely do hope so. I guess you are still going back to the vet tomorrow and see the same one who applied the first splint, so we will be anxious to hear from you after you've been. I am so sorry about this, and pray for the day we can read that Bella is much better, and so are you! Just remember that God loves these little ones, and Bella is in His care. Hugs and blessings ... Kerry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and I are sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Bella. We are hopeful for better things tomorrow.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Lots of prayers for sweet Bella rayer: rayer: :wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello everyone,

We trekked out through the snow this morning to see Bella's surgeon at 9:30AM. When I met with the doctor we discussed all her discomfort and possible causes. He assured me that there was no internal damage that she may have suffered when she got sat on. He stated that the splint change on Saturday was probably causing her discomfort. He wanted to sedate her this time and replace the splint so he can fit her as comfortably as possible. I told him that was fine and let him know that I would wait (he said it would take about an hour or so).

I waited in the waiting room for close to 2 hours when the doctor finally came up. He said Bella had developed a large sore near her ankle and that explained why she refused to move around or eat. They ended up taking xrays and we went over them together. Her fractured leg is about 80% healed. However, due to her sore, he stated that he could not put the splint or even a soft bandage around her leg. Otherwise the sore would not get better and continue to discomfort her. He informed me that he would discharge her without a splint but that her movement needs to be severely restricted because the leg is not fully healed.

Shortly afterwards he brought up Bella. My jaw nearly dropped when I saw her leg. Her leg was a bloody mess. Not only was there a sore, there were 3 additional skin irritations that looked raw. In addition her sore was continuing to bleed. I asked him how this could have happened when on Saturday he said her leg looked fine when he replaced the splint. He said that she must have irritated it since the second splint change. This makes no sense since Bella was unwilling to move around once we brought her home on Saturday. I was so distraught and furious at the same time...

Now Bella has a cone on her head, and her leg wounds need to be cleaned with a disinfectant twice a day. This is still in addition to her fracture having to heal. Sigh.. 

Poor poor Bella. I am so sorry you have to go through this baby girl. I knew you were always a tough one and I'm still shocked that you didn't cry once even with the skin sore and irritations  I promise you that I will never ever let something like this happen to you again. I will spoil you rotten and I am anxiously waiting for you to get back up on your feet and be the happy, joyful puppy that you once were before this accident. I love you so much, and I will always love you forever..


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Poor baby, I feel so bad for Bella and you. At least you now know why she was not eating and so upset. You're both in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Do not blame yourself...you are a wonderful Mommy to Bella, and unfortunatley these things can happen. You are getting Bella all the medical care possible and are staying on top of it. Bella knows you care for her deeply. I'm sorry Bella is going thru so much....stay strong for her...we are sending her lots of strength and hugs and kisses. :heart: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Sending get well wishes to Bella. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Praying for sweet Bella. Sending nothing but positive thoughts your way. Big hugs to you both!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh poor little girl! I am so glad they found out what was bothering her. Hopefully she will feel better now that the splint is no longer rubbing her. I hope she is tollerating the cone alright. 

Bella get well we all are praying for you!


----------

